# Skip Jack - what's the difference?



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Grizzly Jig. Co sells skipjack oil made from salt water skipjack. Someone tell me what the difference is between saltwater and freshwater skipjack other than the obvious fact one comes from salt water and one from fresh water.

```

```
The oil is made as a fish attractant. Soak cut bait, meat chunks, or mix with dip bait for use on sponge hooks.

So, the question is will this stuff made with saltwater skipjack possibly work for freshwater cats? Opinion and/or any experience with this stuff!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I think......think a saltwater skipjack is a ladyfish aka baby tarpon because of their jumping ability. I've never noticed them being terribly oily but I never really thought about it. I think there is also a tuna that is called a skipjack. I know the freshwater variety is about the oiliest fish I ever seen


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks.....I'm curious and trying to figure if this oil is a reasonable attractant for freshwater catfish or is it just another mouse trap to catch the fisherman?

I found this on salt skipjack http://gcrl.usm.edu/public/fish/ladyfish.php

I soaked some mullet in menhaden oil and caught small channels and blue, but it was not a hot bait. However, It worked about as good as fresh shrimp.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Skipjack is also a type of tuna...


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Ladyfish make great cut bait because they are oily and stink.
But, what is a freshwater skipjack?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

barefoot said:


> Ladyfish make great cut bait because they are oily and stink.
> But, what is a freshwater skipjack?




Looks like a shad but I think it's some kinda herring. Can't hardly hold one they're so greasy. Great catfish bait!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Freshwater skipjack is really a river herring, and yes, they are primo catfish bait. I would say they are more oily than a ladyfish.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Skipjack Oil*

This is an old thread, but I have been using Grizzly Skip Jack Oil with whole and minced shrimp for river catfish and it works very well...of course when they are biting. 
Menhaden Oil may be better, not sure, but the Grizzly oil is a lot cheaper and still works very well.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

Glad to here this . I've been wondering also. It's funny as I have used cut mullet and nothing and someone using catches a lot.
I was told they all are in the herring family.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Probably are ....in herring family. Herring oil is also available up to gallon size. 
Found it on the internet.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Clarification*

I get skip jack oil from the Grizzly Jig Company..... www.grizzlyjig.com


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Three different fish.
One is a herring
One is a tuna
One is a lady fish. 
And barefoot is gay!


----------



## perdidochas (Jul 21, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> I think......think a saltwater skipjack is a ladyfish aka baby tarpon because of their jumping ability. I've never noticed them being terribly oily but I never really thought about it. I think there is also a tuna that is called a skipjack. I know the freshwater variety is about the oiliest fish I ever seen


Skipjack means that it's a fish that jumps above the surface at times.

Skipjack herring/shad live in fresh and brackish (and sometimes in salt water).


----------



## Capt Glenn Flowers (Jul 26, 2018)

Skipjack Herring. There is no substitute. It's not Tuna nor is it a ladyfish. Work that Google magic


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*skipjack oil*

This is the oil I have been using. Anyone care to guess what the label means on 'skipjack'?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

FishWalton said:


> This is the oil I have been using. Anyone care to guess what the label means on 'skipjack'?


It’s claiming skipjack herring oil but the picture of the fish isn’t really accurate and as with most store bought baits, who knows what’s really in it. If it’s working though, doesn’t matter whats in it. Long as your catching.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

JB did you ever use the squirrel guts. I would use it first above all other.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

DMC said:


> JB did you ever use the squirrel guts. I would use it first above all other.[/QUOTnoE]
> 
> 
> I used the livers and hearts. They stay on a hook well. All I got was pecker bites. A good bite that day was not to be had.


----------

